# How Remove Pin In Door-Closer Body Hinge



## hand drive (Apr 21, 2012)

in the pic it looks like a little tiny ball bearing in the round housing part holding the pin. maybe push that in along with rotating the hex screw and it will free the pin?? otherwise, open the door to the open position and place something solid between door bottom and floor to hold the weight of the door and then screw out the screws in the hinge. If you pull one at a time the door will stay in place. good luck


----------



## hammerlane (Oct 6, 2011)

As a follow up: I contacted the manufacturer, Pease Doors. Here is their response:

You have to take the screws out.
Thanks,
Peasedoors.com


----------

